# Little girls



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So I got the girls from silvers litter out to get their pictures taken!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely girls


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Girl 6 and girl 7


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you! There are 2 boys from the litter but not so easy to catch haha!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cute mice


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I have them all!!!!!!

How do I pick from these lovely little ladies, they are all lush :shock:

I think 1,2,5 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha you can have which ever ones you want  one of the brown ones is reserved for my friend but the rest are all up for grabs! (One brown one has a wobbly back leg problem and the one iv not taken a picture of is muffin who falls asleep all the time but im keeping muffin lol) but the lighter one and the other 2 are yours if you want them!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks  this is the 2nd litter frank has produced!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Sizzlea89 said:


> Haha you can have which ever ones you want  one of the brown ones is reserved for my friend but the rest are all up for grabs! (One brown one has a wobbly back leg problem and the one iv not taken a picture of is muffin who falls asleep all the time but im keeping muffin lol) but the lighter one and the other 2 are yours if you want them!


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

salemsparklys said:


> Sizzlea89 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you can have which ever ones you want  one of the brown ones is reserved for my friend but the rest are all up for grabs! (One brown one has a wobbly back leg problem and the one iv not taken a picture of is muffin who falls asleep all the time but im keeping muffin lol) but the lighter one and the other 2 are yours if you want them!
> ...


Great to see a happy person


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Already named them, Tally, Muffin and Poppy :lol:

Oops, just saw you have a Muffin too lol, its been on my list to name new girls for ages lol x


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Im sooooo excited, I have wanted little coloured mice for AGES, think they will fit in with my little mousery perfectly.

Still want them all though


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I got lucky with this litter! The last litter was all brown except one boy that my friend took because he fell in love with him lol


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Hit and miss I guess, Im more used to breeding horses lol x


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh wow! I wish I had enough money to breed horses, iv always wanted to breed them just never had funds, hopefully in 2 years I'll have enough from the dogs litters!  I take it you know oatridge college? I went there for 2 years and loved it!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

So did I  Small world :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha it is a small world! I went there 2005-2007 animal care! Loved every minute of it! Sort of the reason that I have a house full of animals! And iv got a calypso look alike! Haha


----------

